# Is this brown patch or dollar spot?



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

So I have been looking at different threads to see if I can figure out if I have brown patch or dollar spot, but can seem to figure it out. Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

looking at the lesions on individual leaf blades will better indicate the disease responsible for the damage. With that said, it doesn't look like dollar spot to me.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like insect damage to me.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Looks like insect damage to me.


+1


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I have it too or something similar whatever it is. Strange circles. The circles dont get bigger, there just becomes more of them. It's not fast spreading.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> I have it too or something similar whatever it is. Strange circles. The circles dont get bigger, there just becomes more of them. It's not fast spreading.


Just from this picture and not seeing the actual foliage. This looks like dollar spots


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks, should I do the soapy water test?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Do the soapy water test. Next thing you do is look at the lawn at sunrise. If it is Dollar Spot, you can see the mycelium in the brown spots. Do not confuse that with the webbing by Sod Webworm. That is why I suggest doing the soap test. If Caterpillars come out of the ground, you have them.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I did the soapy water test and had these guys come up.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Poor Earthworms. Other thing that is jumping out at me are the shredded and pulled tips. I suggest getting your mower checked. Might need to be sharpened.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I had it sharpened at the beginning of the season, but I will try a back lap this weekend. Can a not sharp mower cause all the thinning and brown spots? My back yard seems to be doing great except the spots still filling in from my sand leveling.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Sure can. The mower then shreds and pulls on the grass rather than cutting it cleanly straight across the top. McLane mowers are easily dulled and put out of adjustment. The fact that you sanded is a red flag for me. A little bit of sand going through the reel is all it takes to throw it off and dull it.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

@Greendoc

Not to hijack this thread at all, but I remember you saying you instructed your customers to call you immediately if they saw birds in the yard. How many birds would bother you? I have 8-12 birds in the yard foraging, regularly. Neighbors don't. Is it because I'm reel low and easy for birds to find Earthworms after a rain or a sign of something worse? No mycelium noticed. No damage noticed. Thanks for your time


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That would bother me. They are not looking for Earthworms. They are there because they are finding Armyworm or Sod Webworm.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

Ah hell.....thank you sir.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Back lap it is!


----------

